# Directv just told me HR20’s are having internet connection problems system-wide?!?!?!



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

I am trying to get the On-Demand service and I hooked up my HR20-100 to my broadband connection. My HR20 tells me I am connected to the system but not to the internet – Error (12). So the tech help desk guy just told me they got a memo recently that many HR20’s are having internet connection issues and they are working on it. He blamed this on the fact that On-Demand is in a beta phase. Sounds like BS to me.

I just found this site and I gotta say you guys are very knowledgeable and passionate about this stuff. I did a search and found Spanky_Partains’s post “Step-by-Step Router/Bridge Network Configuration Doc”. Tons of info in there. The problem is, it’s way over my head. I’m your typical “not real tech-savvy guy” and I’m trying to make heads or tails of this stuff. I don’t even know what a bridge is or what DHCP stands for. If anyone would take a stab at solving my problem I would be very grateful.

Here’s what I have:

SBC Yahoo DSL – 1500kbps service
Speedstream 5260 modem
Netgear FS605 5 – Port Fast Ethernet Switch 10/100 Mbps
Netgear XE102G Wall-Plugged Ethernet Extender Kit
HR20-100

I am running an Ethernet cable from the modem to the FS605 and from there a cable to my computer and a cable to the XE102G adapter which is plugged into my 110 electrical outlet. The other XE102G adapter is at the other end of the room and is connected to port 1 on my HR20.

I have shut everything down and rebooted. I did a connectivity speed test at CNET.com and found I am running at 1133 kpbs. Quite a bit less than the 1500 service I am paying for.

The advanced set-up in my HR20 is as follows: IP address:169.254.11.153, the subnet mask is 255.255.0.0, the default gateway is blank and the DNS is blank. Directv referred me back to my DSL provider to find out what my ip address etc. is for my computer. I was informed I have a dynamic IP address, that my subnet mask is 255.255.255.255, that I have no default gateway and I have a primary and a secondary DNS. I have no idea what any of this means but it appears to me my HR20 is missing some information.

1) I am upgrading my DSL service to 6000 kbps on Friday. Is it worth the money? Will my download times really be 4 times faster?

2) My modem is probably more than 5 years old, does that make a difference?

3) Is the FS605 switch considered a router?

I’m pulling my hair out here wondering if all this is worth it. Any help is greatly appreciated. BTW, I just had to re-type this whole post because the 1st time I tried to post this I included the link to Spanky_Partains’s post and I was informed that I have to have at least 5 posts before I can include a link in a post. AARRRGGGHHHH


----------



## mortimer (Nov 6, 2007)

1. If you want fast DOD downloads and faster downloads on large files on your computer, the extra speed is well worth it, IMO.
2. Probably not. You may want to check with your DSL provider and see if they'll get you a newer modem...
3. This is probably the source of your problem. No, the FS605 is not a router. What this means is every device you connect to it will try to get it's own IP address directly from your DSL provider. Most ISPs only allow one IP address for each account. You'll probably want to replace this switch with a router (a wireless Linksys router would be my suggestion). A router gets a single IP address from your ISP, and assigns (internal to your home) IP addresses for your devices (computer, HR20), then routes requests from these internal IPs out the single IP address it got from your ISP.


----------



## mortimer (Nov 6, 2007)

I might add... try shutting down your computer, then re-run the network setup on (or reboot) the HR20. Leave the computer off. Do you see different settings for the network on the HR20? Probably so, because it is getting the one IP address that your IP allows (whereas before, your computer was). If this is the case, you can use the networking features of either your computer, or your HR20, but not both, at any one time. Until you get thee a router.


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

mortimer said:


> I might add... try shutting down your computer, then re-run the network setup on (or reboot) the HR20. Leave the computer off. Do you see different settings for the network on the HR20? Probably so, because it is getting the one IP address that your IP allows (whereas before, your computer was). If this is the case, you can use the networking features of either your computer, or your HR20, but not both, at any one time. Until you get thee a router.


Thanks for the idea but it didn't work. I shut down my PC and attempted to connect again only to get the same error message. Then I rebooted the HR20 and again no connection to the internet. The IP address didn't change.


----------



## DakotaKid (Jun 25, 2004)

Any time you see an ip that starts with 169.x.x.x, it means that you don't have a valid ip address. With your computer able to connect to the internet do the following:

Go to start > run and type cmd in the rectangle.

You should now have a window open. At the command prompt, type in ipconfig/all. This will give you all of your ip information for your connection. Probably will be 192.168.0.2 or 192.168.1.2 which is usually how routers give out ip addresses. Make note of the subnet mask, default gateway and dns info. You can manually enter in the ip information on your DVR. Just use a different number for the ip address such as 192.168.0 or 1.10 depending on how your router gives out assignments of ip addresses. I suspect the the subnet will be 255.255.255.0.


----------



## prestoru (Oct 14, 2007)

I upgraded from 3Mbps to 6 Mbps recently. It is much faster. I haven't timed anything but it appears to be about 2 times faster as far as Directv Dod goes.

You can buy an ADSLmodem/router/wireless gateway which may fix your problem. I use a zoom x6 with my att yahoo dsl.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes, you need a router. It will act as a DHCP server and give the HR20 as well as your computer an IP address. It will talk to your DSL service thru your modem and have the IP address out to the Internet.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

DakotaKid said:


> Any time you see an ip that starts with 169.x.x.x, it means that you don't have a valid ip address. With your computer able to connect to the internet do the following:
> 
> Go to start > run and type cmd in the rectangle.
> 
> You should now have a window open. At the command prompt, type in ipconfig/all. This will give you all of your ip information for your connection. Probably will be 192.168.0.2 or 192.168.1.2 which is usually how routers give out ip addresses. Make note of the subnet mask, default gateway and dns info. You can manually enter in the ip information on your DVR. Just use a different number for the ip address such as 192.168.0 or 1.10 depending on how your router gives out assignments of ip addresses. I suspect the the subnet will be 255.255.255.0.


really?
My system has an IP Address of 169.9.16.117


----------



## prestoru (Oct 14, 2007)

169 .x.x.x is the default private ip many devices assign when theydo not find a DHCP server. 255.255.0.0 is the correct subnet for 169.254.x.x 
When you do the ipconfig on your computer you will see the private ip network address your switch has assigned your computer, and you can use that information to manually set the ip in the hr20 (if that's possible). Or, you can just get a router


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't know if SBC still works the same way, but when I first got it, many years ago, they had you install an application which would send all the user/password information and make the connection...

With a router, you could bypass that utility and enter your username and password to make the connection, which allows you to share the connection with as many devices as you'd like to.

I don't think the modem is your problem - mine is at least 4 years old... maybe older, I can't recall.

Track yourself down a router - I like Netgear myself, but Linksys is good too. That should solve your problems, I think.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

jerryzman said:


> I
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> ...


I can't believe they don't provide you with a router; I have NEVER seen a high speed DSL (or cable modem for that matter) without it. Of course, we are talking Southwestern Bell here, no matter that they 'rebranded' themselves as 'SBC'.

Check with the service provider; they had to have simply let you 'drop through the cracks' on a router, or integrated router/modem.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

1948GG said:


> I can't believe they don't provide you with a router; I have NEVER seen a high speed DSL (or cable modem for that matter) without it. Of course, we are talking Southwestern Bell here, no matter that they 'rebranded' themselves as 'SBC'.
> 
> Check with the service provider; they had to have simply let you 'drop through the cracks' on a router, or integrated router/modem.


Doesnt surprise me at all.
Unless you're paying extra, high speed internet providers dont want/intend for you to have more than one machine connected. So, they would definetly NOT provide you with a router... Most cases I've seen, they simply bridge with your computer... Some cases, the modem doubles as a hardware firewall and they use NAT/DHCP (In that case you could connect a switch to the system)


----------



## mortimer (Nov 6, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I don't know if SBC still works the same way, but when I first got it, many years ago, they had you install an application which would send all the user/password information and make the connection...
> 
> With a router, you could bypass that utility and enter your username and password to make the connection, which allows you to share the connection with as many devices as you'd like to.
> 
> ...


Ahhh right, many DSL providers use PPPoE to authenticate. If you have your HR20 connected straight thru (because of the switch rather than a router), it won't be able to authenticate (no PPPoE in the HR20)....

Yes, get a router. I would recommend getting a wireless router (and again, Linksys is my preference). You may not need or use the wireless now, but you may want to in the future.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

I connect just fine with an 8 year old Cisco 675 modem and a couple of old NetGear ethernet hubs. Connecting to 2 MacIntoshs, 4 Windows PCs and the HR20-700. I get On Demand on the HR20 and Music & Photos from my main PC with WMP.

Under "IP Address" I have 10.0.0.3 (That's the address assigned by my Modem. My main PC is 10.0.05)
Under "Subnet Mask" it's 255.255.255.0
Under "Default Gateway" it's 10.0.0.1 (That's the Modem)
Under "DNS" it's 205.171.3.65 (That's the DNS Server address of my ISP)


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

1948GG said:


> I can't believe they don't provide you with a router; I have NEVER seen a high speed DSL (or cable modem for that matter) without it. Of course, we are talking Southwestern Bell here, no matter that they 'rebranded' themselves as 'SBC'.
> 
> Check with the service provider; they had to have simply let you 'drop through the cracks' on a router, or integrated router/modem.


He stated the modem was 5 years old, 5 years ago 99.999 percent of the dsl providers would not even give you tech support if you mentioned you had a router in your system (and did not have a business level account), they would require you to direct connect to a single PC and use their PPPOE software to initiate the connection before they would help you troubleshoot an issue. Recently they are starting to offer wired and wireless routers in the home level from 2wire.


----------



## hoboken (Jan 20, 2007)

jerryzman said:


> I am trying to get the On-Demand service and I hooked up my HR20-100 to my broadband connection. My HR20 tells me I am connected to the system but not to the internet - Error (12). So the tech help desk guy just told me they got a memo recently that many HR20's are having internet connection issues and they are working on it. He blamed this on the fact that On-Demand is in a beta phase. Sounds like BS to me.
> 
> I just found this site and I gotta say you guys are very knowledgeable and passionate about this stuff. I did a search and found Spanky_Partains's post "Step-by-Step Router/Bridge Network Configuration Doc". Tons of info in there. The problem is, it's way over my head. I'm your typical "not real tech-savvy guy" and I'm trying to make heads or tails of this stuff. I don't even know what a bridge is or what DHCP stands for. If anyone would take a stab at solving my problem I would be very grateful.
> 
> ...


I have pretty much the same setup as you - speedstream 4200 modem & xe102 netgear extender kit, but I bought the netgear rp614 router at office depot just this week because it retails for about $60, but it has a $40 dollar rebate if you purchase thru this week, comes with cd that walks you thru the install & hooks you up worked 1st time, I also have the hr20-100 - good luck, Lou


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

(moved to the HR20/HR21 forum)


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys!!!!!!!!! Looks like I'm returning my Netgear switch for a wireless router........crossing my fingers this finally works. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You might want to consider upgrading the Netgear XE102 (HomePlug 1.0 14 Mbps) to HomePlug 1.0 Turbo, which is 85 Mbps (Netgear XE103 or the Directv networking kit, which is cheaper). 14 Mbps is a bit slow for HD media share, although it should be fine for On Demand.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

jerryzman said:


> Thanks for all the help guys!!!!!!!!! Looks like I'm returning my Netgear switch for a wireless router........crossing my fingers this finally works. I'll keep you posted.


The linksys WRT54G is only $49 at best buy and works great. I also have my HR20 connected to it via a linksys game adapter.


----------



## ceored (Jan 20, 2008)

mortimer said:


> Ahhh right, many DSL providers use PPPoE to authenticate. If you have your HR20 connected straight thru (because of the switch rather than a router), it won't be able to authenticate (no PPPoE in the HR20)....
> 
> Yes, get a router. I would recommend getting a wireless router (and again, Linksys is my preference). You may not need or use the wireless now, but you may want to in the future.


I think you are right, I remember fighting those damned speedstream modems when trying to connect a router. I had to have the router authenticate the PPPoE connection, so this is probably the problem. I never could get the system to be really stable.

However rather than running out and getting a router I would see if SBC would upgrade you to the 2wire wireless router. I love it, it is so simple and easy to set up and the best part is that SBC will probably give it to you for free if you call them, worked for me.


----------



## ceored (Jan 20, 2008)

Also if you get the 2wire DSL modem/router you can keep your switch for your entertainment needs and only run one wire to all your gadgets.


----------



## flippedout (Sep 2, 2007)

Depending on the wireless bridge you get to connect your HR 20, this may help you. I am using a Linksys WET54G to connect to my home network.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1415541#post1415541

Happy Networking!


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> He stated the modem was 5 years old, 5 years ago 99.999 percent of the dsl providers would not even give you tech support if you mentioned you had a router in your system (and did not have a business level account), they would require you to direct connect to a single PC and use their PPPOE software to initiate the connection before they would help you troubleshoot an issue. Recently they are starting to offer wired and wireless routers in the home level from 2wire.


Hmm, well, apparently my experience has been far different. My first 'decent' connection was from PacBell (swallowed up by SBC several years ago), in 1997, a full duplex 6Mb/s DSL line. I still have the router sitting right in front of me, in use as 'just another etherswitch' in my home network (4 ports of 10/100 switching), alongside 2 other 10/100/1000 etherswitches and two 'live' router/switches. I actually don't 'need' to use it as I bought a 10-port DLink switch a year or so ago, but heck, if it works don't 'fix' it! (switching the cabling around is more of a problem than anything).

Also, I have two modem/router/switches from Verizon, that are gathering dust, from 2001 and 2003. I DID cable off of them as the 'network' improved and they sent me new modem/router/switches. But everything actually goes through a Cisco router (in-between) as well, before hitting my network, but that's an 'extra' from a couple jobs before I retired.

But, again, maybe the companies I was dealing with were 'ahead of the game', so to speak.


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

O.K. guys, I'm really starting to wonder if this is worth it. I exchanged the ethernet switch for a Linksys BEFSR41 wired router. Still no internet connection. I am connected to the system, but not the internet. So to review, here's what I'm running:

HR20-100 
Speedstream 5260 modem
Linksys BEFSR41 wired router
Netgear XE102G Wall-plugged ether extender kit

Upon hooking up the new router I re-booted everything in the proper order. My advanced settings have changed from my prior readings however:

IP address 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask 225.225.225.0
Default Gateway 192.168.1.1
DNS 192.168.1.1

So now I have a default gateway and a DNS which I didn't have before but is it odd that they are the same? Also, before I had an error (12) and now my error is (22). Also, the HR20 is now thinking while trying to establish a connection whereas before adding the router to the equation I would get an immediate message that I have no connection.

Any help?


----------



## Mojo Rising (Feb 23, 2008)

jerryzman said:


> I am trying to get the On-Demand service and I hooked up my HR20-100 to my broadband connection. My HR20 tells me I am connected to the system but not to the internet - Error (12). So the tech help desk guy just told me they got a memo recently that many HR20's are having internet connection issues and they are working on it. He blamed this on the fact that On-Demand is in a beta phase. Sounds like BS to me.
> 
> I just found this site and I gotta say you guys are very knowledgeable and passionate about this stuff. I did a search and found Spanky_Partains's post "Step-by-Step Router/Bridge Network Configuration Doc". Tons of info in there. The problem is, it's way over my head. I'm your typical "not real tech-savvy guy" and I'm trying to make heads or tails of this stuff. I don't even know what a bridge is or what DHCP stands for. If anyone would take a stab at solving my problem I would be very grateful.
> 
> ...


I just tried to set this up myself and had the same problem with the default gateway is blank and the DNS is blank. I also have error message 12. I am using a Netgear hub. Will a hub work? Or, is it the same as a switch in this case.

I went directly from the HR to the hub port 2, in port 1 I connected to the DSL modem, and port 3 to my PC.

I was able to get online on the PC, although it did take a couple extra seconds to login. I then tried to turn off the PC and reboot the HR (leaving the PC off) and still got the error 12.

Can I use the hub? If so, do I need to call SBC for the advanced settings?


----------



## minamelos (Sep 30, 2003)

jerryzman said:


> O.K. guys, I'm really starting to wonder if this is worth it. I exchanged the ethernet switch for a Linksys BEFSR41 wired router. Still no internet connection. I am connected to the system, but not the internet. So to review, here's what I'm running:
> 
> HR20-100
> Speedstream 5260 modem
> ...


Looks like your DNS setting may be wrong. On the Advanced settings page can you modify any of the information? If so, change the DNS to the one you have for your PC and see if that helps.

Edit: Here are the DNS settings for SBC Yahoo DSL

Primary DNS: 68.94.156.1 
Secondary DNS: 68.94.157.1


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The router is the gateway (interconnection between your local network and the internet). Some routers will operate as a proxy DNS and feed the address as part of the DHCP setup. It sounds like it is close to working (I don't know why not, however).


----------



## minamelos (Sep 30, 2003)

Mojo Rising said:


> I just tried to set this up myself and had the same problem with the default gateway is blank and the DNS is blank. I also have error message 12. I am using a Netgear hub. Will a hub work? Or, is it the same as a switch in this case.
> 
> I went directly from the HR to the hub port 2, in port 1 I connected to the DSL modem, and port 3 to my PC.
> 
> ...


Try and restart the Modem. SBC's site says it will give out enough IP addresses for your devices. If you did get an IP address, copy the Gateway and DNS settings from your PC into the HR20. Also, try restarting your HR20


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

minamelos said:


> Looks like your DNS setting may be wrong. On the Advanced settings page can you modify any of the information? If so, change the DNS to the one you have for your PC and see if that helps.
> 
> Edit: Here are the DNS settings for SBC Yahoo DSL
> 
> ...


I tried to change my DNS to the SBC Yahoo DSL and when I hit the connect button the HR20 ignores my change and reverts back to the original DNS while it is attempting the connection. And then, no connection.


----------



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

You have 2 options here:-
Either have your SBC modem handle the PPPoE (username and password) and your router leave in default configuration or
You have an old modem and need to have the router handle your PPPoE connection. Either way make sure your PC is NOT controlling the PPPoE connection.
Regardless of which option you select, do the following...

Turn everything off. Power as well (including HR)
Leave off for 30 secs.
Power up your modem - wait 2 mins
Power up your router - wait 2 mins
Power up your computer
Check you have an internet connection (open Safari/Explorer depending on platform)
If you do, power up your HR.
When it has fully booted go to your Network settings
Reset to defaults
Now click Connect.

If this doesn't work, do the above again but change your ethernet cable from slot 1 to slot 2.

This should work.


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

minamelos said:


> Try and restart the Modem. SBC's site says it will give out enough IP addresses for your devices. If you did get an IP address, copy the Gateway and DNS settings from your PC into the HR20. Also, try restarting your HR20


I did restart the receiver. How can I get my gateway? It may not matter because the receiver doesn't want to accept my DNS change.


----------



## prestoru (Oct 14, 2007)

jerryzman said:


> I did restart the receiver. How can I get my gateway? It may not matter because the receiver doesn't want to accept my DNS change.


The default gateway should be the ip address of your router which is 192.168.1.1

My network works, and I have my routers ip,10.0.0.2, as both the default gateway and DNS

Go into your routers GUI and see if it shows the MAC address for your receiver (advanced setup screen) for 192.168.1.101


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

Make sure that the connection type for the WAN (Wide Area Network) is correct for the DSL service. If it is PPPoE then you have to set that up and many times a userid and password is required. If the router's WAN port can't get connected, you will never get an Internet connection.

I have FIOS and it uses PPoE. The router is configured for PPPoE, Dynamic PPPoE with a User Name and Password provided by Verizon.

The WAN connection on the router has it's own public IP address, Verizon's gateway and Verizon's name servers. The router has an IP address of 192.168.0.1. My PC has an IP address of 192.168.0.2, a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 and a gateway of 192.168.0.1 and DNS of 192.168.0.1


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

I remember seeing somewhere that you should be connected to the lower ethernet port on the HR20 100. Could this be your problem?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

jerryzman said:


> IP address 192.168.1.101
> Subnet Mask 225.225.225.0
> Default Gateway 192.168.1.1
> DNS 192.168.1.1


The subnet mask is definately wrong!!!! Is it s typo? It should be 255.255.255.0. You are not using wireless correct? The HR2x is a wired connection? If you are wireless, your game adapter and HR2x both need the same (identical) IP settings input into them.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

1948GG said:


> Hmm, well, apparently my experience has been far different. My first 'decent' connection was from PacBell (swallowed up by SBC several years ago), in 1997, a full duplex 6Mb/s DSL line. I still have the router sitting right in front of me, in use as 'just another etherswitch' in my home network (4 ports of 10/100 switching), alongside 2 other 10/100/1000 etherswitches and two 'live' router/switches. I actually don't 'need' to use it as I bought a 10-port DLink switch a year or so ago, but heck, if it works don't 'fix' it! (switching the cabling around is more of a problem than anything).
> 
> Also, I have two modem/router/switches from Verizon, that are gathering dust, from 2001 and 2003. I DID cable off of them as the 'network' improved and they sent me new modem/router/switches. But everything actually goes through a Cisco router (in-between) as well, before hitting my network, but that's an 'extra' from a couple jobs before I retired.
> 
> But, again, maybe the companies I was dealing with were 'ahead of the game', so to speak.


Maybe, but from personal expierence (dsl installation tech) 5 years ago if the end used wanted a router installed, it was done by them after I left and had verified a working connection, unless it was a business account install


----------



## topher2041 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am havingthe same internet issues. I just upgraded two H20 receivers to HR20-100 receivers and I am gettign the same issue with the same errors. I sees the network but not my DHCP router. The internet will not work. I have tried hard coding the IP and settings but get the same issue.

The reason that I think it is related to the machines or software is that I have two HR20-700's on the same network, plugged into the same switch and they are working fine.


----------



## mortimer (Nov 6, 2007)

I have no idea how well those wall-plugged ethernet extenders work, but have you tried bypassing that, and plugging the HR* directly into the router?


----------



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

The FS605 is considered an unmanaged switch. Not exactly a router.
Get yourself a Router then follow these instructions and you will have a network connection.
Both ethernet ports are active.


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

prestoru said:


> The default gateway should be the ip address of your router which is 192.168.1.1
> 
> My network works, and I have my routers ip,10.0.0.2, as both the default gateway and DNS
> 
> Go into your routers GUI and see if it shows the MAC address for your receiver (advanced setup screen) for 192.168.1.101


I need some help:

1) How do I go into my routers GUI? (GUI = graphical user interface?)

2) Do you mean the MAC address shown on the HR20? That is 00:18:9B:F8:AA:F2


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

gcisko said:


> The subnet mask is definately wrong!!!! Is it s typo? It should be 255.255.255.0. You are not using wireless correct? The HR2x is a wired connection? If you are wireless, your game adapter and HR2x both need the same (identical) IP settings input into them.


I'm confused, my subnet mask is 225.225.225.0

Yes, HR2x is a wired connection.


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

The HR20 is not accepting my changes to the advanced settings. When I change the subnet mask, gateway or DNS and the hit "connect" the HR20 reverts to the original settings.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

One thing I wanted to mention here is when I was having trouble with getting my HR20 connected, I had to adjust some settings in my firewall. Once I adjusted the settings, I was able to connect.

"1) How do I go into my routers GUI? (GUI = graphical user interface?)"

Type your IP address of your router into Internet Explorer's address bar and you should be able to access it.


----------



## rna_dna (Nov 6, 2007)

jerryzman said:


> O.K. guys, I'm really starting to wonder if this is worth it. I exchanged the ethernet switch for a Linksys BEFSR41 wired router. Still no internet connection. I am connected to the system, but not the internet. So to review, here's what I'm running:
> 
> HR20-100
> Speedstream 5260 modem
> ...


So one thing you need to eliminate as a potential problem is the XE102G extenders. It could be that your problems lie in the extenders. Is it possible for you to temporarily bypass the extenders and run an ethernet cable from one of the ethernet ports on your router to the ethernet port of the HR20 and reboot everything?


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

mortimer said:


> I have no idea how well those wall-plugged ethernet extenders work, but have you tried bypassing that, and plugging the HR* directly into the router?


I just eliminated the wall-plugged ethernet extenders as a problem. I went direct ethernet cable from the router to the HR20. Same problem.

Actually, the problem is worse. At least when I swapped from the switch to the router I got a proper subnet mask and an actual default gateway and a DNS. I've lost those today. I'm still connected to the router and now I get the 255.255.0.0 subnet mask and no default gateway and no DNS.

As I said, I try to enter proper gateway and DNS settings and the receiver won't accept them.

I've rebooted everything about a dozen times several different ways.

What am I missing?


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

I have to agree with OP's first post. I cannot get the Internet test to pass either and I have 2 PC/network geniuses who live with me. They are stumped as to why I cannot get to PPV or VOD. They can see the box, my media server plays to the box, my settings are correct and have been the same since I last used it to dl a movie, so what else could it be?

Maybe there is a system-wide problem with some boxes and the latest release?

Mike


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone having problems with the internet connection ... this worked for me ...

disconnect the ethernet connection from the back of the recvr, Count to 10, plug it back in. You should see the network light (amber on the hr21) flicker. Then reboot. It used to take several times, now none to one or two times.

Not sure why, but it worked for me!


----------



## prestoru (Oct 14, 2007)

jerryzman said:


> I need some help:
> 
> 1) How do I go into my routers GUI? (GUI = graphical user interface?)
> 
> 2) Do you mean the MAC address shown on the HR20? That is 00:18:9B:F8:AA:F2


1) type 192.168.1.1 in the address bar in internet explorer. it should prompt you for a user name and password. The default username and password should be in the documentation of your router, or your can go to the maufacturers website to find out what the default is. 
2) yip. GUI should have a DHCP client list which will show you the name and mac address of every device connected to your network.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

HAd the same problem. I dumped the wireless gaming adaptor and went with the Netgear Wireline Ethernet Adaptor XE104. Plugged one into the router, the other into the HR21, and it connected immediately.

This, after 2 weeks of trying to get the HR21 connected. Wireline works fine and is a lot less hassle. And, with the XE104, I was able to connect my HR20, and my TiVo HD to the network without any wireless adaptors...


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

hh


----------



## Mojo Rising (Feb 23, 2008)

I think I just got closer and think I know what the problem is (I don't know how to find my default gateway.) Does anyone know how to find it?

I called SBC Tech Support and she first had me enter a command in the run screen which brought up the Network info in a Dos looking screen. This didn't work though because it only listed IpV6 info. and some of that was blank.

She next had me check the network info. through control panel network connections. It listed the Ipv4 and the subnet. 

The Tech Support person then gave me the primary and secondary DNS but told me that they don't know the default gateway. I am using a Bay Networks hub so I tried to go to the Nortel site but it looks like support requires a subscription.

I went to advanced connect on the HR20 and entered all of the details (I used the IP address as the defauslt gateway because I have noticed on prior posts they are the same, or very close) and it accepted all of the details and attempted to connect for almost a minute. 

Then I recieved the can not connect error 22 instead of 12. It seems like I got a little closer as Zman did. My guess is that if I can find the default gateway I can maybe get connected.

Any ideas how to find the DNS Gateway?


----------



## jerryzman (Feb 19, 2008)

Finally got connected!!!!!!

Thanks for all the help. The problem was 1st: I thought a switch was the same as a router and since my ISP uses a PPPoe I needed a router. I didn't even know what PPPoe was until this adventure. Then I thought I could just plug my router in and let it work but you have to configure a new router. I just discovered this today. Chalk it all up to being tech illiterate. I geuss I'm learning as I go.

I still think Directv's help desk should have helped me figure this out.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Mojo Rising said:


> I think I just got closer and think I know what the problem is (I don't know how to find my default gateway.) Does anyone know how to find it?
> 
> I called SBC Tech Support and she first had me enter a command in the run screen which brought up the Network info in a Dos looking screen. This didn't work though because it only listed IpV6 info. and some of that was blank.
> 
> ...


The gateway you need to enter is the IP address of your router on the local network. It usually is something like 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1. This should show up in the network configuration on your computer. In most routers, that address can also be used for the DNS, since the routers will act as a proxy.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

jerryzman said:


> Finally got connected!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the help. The problem was 1st: I thought a switch was the same as a router and since my ISP uses a PPPoe I needed a router. I didn't even know what PPPoe was until this adventure. Then I thought I could just plug my router in and let it work but you have to configure a new router. I just discovered this today. Chalk it all up to being tech illiterate. I geuss I'm learning as I go.
> 
> I still think Directv's help desk should have helped me figure this out.


Glad to hear you got everything figured out!


----------



## Mojo Rising (Feb 23, 2008)

Seems like I too had a router config. problem too. I was using a hub and contacted the manufacturer to help with the config. I was told it was a plug and play device and wasn't configurable. 

I then purchased a Linksys Wireless router for $45, plugged it in, ran the set-up wizard and it worked right away.

I am currently using the ports and physical cables. I have another receiver that I would like to connect with the wireless capability.

Do I need to purchase a USB or ethernet connector antenna/receiver to use wireless?

If I set-up the router to require a password to prevent others from logging on to my connection, how do I program the HR20 to access the wireless router (enter the router password)?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I believe that at this point there are no wireless adapters that will work. In order to connect the Hr20 wirelessly, you have to use a wireless game adapter, or wireless bridge device....

You'd connect to that with a standard network cable and then it connects wirelessly to your router. I have a netgear bridge/print server which I use in the office (not for an HR20), and in order to configure it, I had to first attach it to a PC via USB and do all the configuring. After that, disconnect everything, put it where you're going to run it and attach the HR20.

I believe that there are several people using a Linksys Wireless Gaming Adapter to connect their HR20s wirelessly.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Mojo Rising said:


> Seems like I too had a router config. problem too. I was using a hub and contacted the manufacturer to help with the config. I was told it was a plug and play device and wasn't configurable.
> 
> I then purchased a Linksys Wireless router for $45, plugged it in, ran the set-up wizard and it worked right away.
> 
> ...


You cannot use a USB adapter. You will need either a wireless-ethernet bridge or a wireless gaming adapter. These are normally setup by connecting them to a computer and that is where you enter the encryption password (not the HR20, which only sees an ethernet connection).

Another possibility would be to use a powerline connection (adapters connect both the router and the receiver to your house wiring).


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

I finally got mine working by unplugging the ethernet cable from the back and choosing reset all settings in advanced network screen. Then it showed the self-assigned ip of 169.xxx.xxx.xxx. I then plugged the cable back in and chose reset again and it found an IP addy from my router and proceeded to connect normally. Has worked since.

So, in my case, it was the box not going after a new IP address after a power failure or something else that messed it up.

Mike


----------

